
Show HN: A Virtual NYC Snow Globe - Built with aframe.io - mcat
http://2017.ronikdesign.com/
======
ngokevin
Beautiful work by
[https://twitter.com/jaredpike](https://twitter.com/jaredpike) from
[https://twitter.com/ronikdesign](https://twitter.com/ronikdesign) using
[https://aframe.io](https://aframe.io)

Open the DOM Inspector and check out <a-scene> to see its built with A-Frame's
HTML framework. Hit <ctrl> \+ <alt> \+ i on the scene for a surprise!

------
ChristianGeek
Pretty, but shaking my phone has no effect!

------
bkbridge
Well, that's the coolest thing today for sure. WOW! :-)

Seems to make building VR worlds super simple.

------
lazerwalker
I'd be super curious to hear about your experience using aframe!

------
dgerges
Awesome !

